# Dr. Maniaco 2014 Home Haunt



## Dr. Maniaco

Today was "Phase One" of the haunt.

I set out the "bones" of the haunt. Nothing special, just the fence and headstones, and a few all-weather peripherals.



















I did have a "happy accident." One of my pillars blew over before I had a chance to anchor it. The skull on top shattered. (I didn't know the resin would explode like that!) I looked at the aftermath and yelled, "Why didn't I think of that sooner?!" Having one of the skulls broken gives the whole thing a more realistically aged look!


















Next step - "Phase Two"
I'll put up the Entryway and lighting. Probably Tuesday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice looking tombstones and columns.


----------



## IMU

Very nice. Love the columns.


----------



## matrixmom

You have the perfect yard for it too....looks great so far....


----------



## Bone Dancer

looking forward to seeing it all set up


----------



## Copchick

It's looking good so far Dr. M.! I like the columns too and your happy accident.


----------



## RoxyBlue

P.S. Our column fell over yesterday before it was secured and the result wasn't nearly so pretty as yours was.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> P.S. Our column fell over yesterday before it was secured and the result wasn't nearly so pretty as yours was.


Sorry to hear that Roxy ... it's always heartbreaking when a prop breaks. I hope it's nothing that can't be fixed, or a work-around found.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ain't nothing a little gorilla glue can't fix Fortunately only the top broke off. Everything else just adds character.


----------



## Hairazor

Great start, keep it coming


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

*These Turned Out Great*

The Pumpkin Vine Arms from Villafane Studios are great.










My wife spent $10 on these. This morning I went to Publix Grocery Store, and they had them on sale, TWO SETS FOR $5. I bought them.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

*More Pictures ...*

One of the fun items I made this year was a Sign Post. The kids liked recognizing the names.










My Witch looked good ... I had a looping soundtrack playing from under her chair; "Endora's Chant" or something like that.



















This was a fun sign to make. I used it at the office CarnEVIL, too.










I also re-purposed my Sword Swallower.


----------



## Rahnefan

Skelendipity!

I love the sign.

Oh and great face on that pumpkin.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I agree! I love the carve job on that Funkin! Super cool design, and your sign is stellar. I always love your haunt aesthetic, with all the subtle humor that you incorporate.


----------



## bobzilla

You columns are to die for!
The sign post is killer too :jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I finally got a chance to use my Dave Lowe Inspired pirate. I created a Skull and Crossbones headstone for him. He seems to like it.



















I kept the Zombie in the back so as not to scare the little ones too much.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

bobzilla said:


> You columns are to die for!
> The sign post is killer too :jol:


You gotta love cemetery humor!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, there were days when I could have used that "You Must Be This Dead" sign when I worked summers at Cedar Point

There's not a prop you have that doesn't look top notch in terms of quality and detail.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> There's not a prop you have that doesn't look top notch in terms of quality and detail.


Thanks Roxy!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

The wind was actually helpful in one respect ... it made my static Ghosts not so static!










As the wind blew around, my ghosts went with it. Created movement and looked really cool.










My new Ghost was anchored to the ground with a bent, very thick, wire hidden behind the tombstone. It rotated and whipped around in the breeze.



















A Halloween of happy accidents.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Too much?

Too bad. I'm going to put all this on my blog, but I wanted to share it with my Forum Friends first.

Another Dave Lowe Inspiration:










And what's cemetery without a coffin?










... or a Groundskeeper?




























The arch and door were a real show-stopper. I wish I had some better pictures, but I'm glad I just got the ones I did. Stupid weather. I didn't know it was possible for the wind to blow AND suck at the same time, but it did.


----------



## autumnghost

Awesome job! Love it all


----------



## RoxyBlue

What a handsome groundskeeper you have:jol:

You really had great luck with happy accidents this year. The wind-driven ghosts look fabulous and the best part is that no extension cords are required.


----------



## Hairazor

Your enthusiasm for Halloween is inspiring! You pull off this great haunt and the one at work too! You Rock!


----------



## Dead Things

I love, love, love your ghosts!! Just gorgeous! Beautiful haunt!! And I hear ya about the wind!


----------



## Hilda

I absolutely love your style. What a beautiful display!


----------



## Spooky1

You have a bunch of great looking prop, and I think my favorite may be the the grinning tombstone with the candle eyes.


----------

